# I died Today



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

This is a very, very sad poem. BUT- I had to share it, as it really hit home and is a reminder of why we do what we do in rescue. I dont know who wrote it, but found it through google on website http://www.petshub.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-46895.html Tissue alert.









Dear Mom And Dad,
I Died Today.

You Got Tired Of Me And Took Me To The Shelter.They Were Overcrowded And I Drew An Unlucky Number.

I Am In A Black Plastic Bag In A Landfill Now. Some Other Puppy Will Get The Barely Used Leash You Left. My Collar Was Dirty And Too Small, But The Lady Took It Off Before She Sent Me To The Rainbow Bridge.

Would I Still Be At Home If I Hadn't Chewed Your Shoe? I Didn't Know What It Was, But It Was Leather, And It Was On The Floor. I Was Just Playing.You Forgot To Get Puppy Toys.

Would I Still Be At Home If I Had Been Housebroken? Rubbing My Nose In What I Did Only Made Me Ashamed That I Had To Go At All. There Are Books And
Obedience Teachers That Would Have Taught You How To Teach Me To Go To The Door.

Would I Still Be At Home If I Hadn't Brought Fleas Into The House? Without Anti Flea Medicine, I Couldn't Get Them Off Of Me After You Left Me In The Yard For Days.

Would I Still Be At Home If I Hadn't Barked? I Was Only Saying "i'm Scared I'm Lonely, I'm Here! I'm Here!" I Want To Be Your Best Friend.Would I Still Be At Home If I Made You Happy?Hitting Me Didn't Make Me Learn How.

Would I Still Be At Home If You Had Taken The Time To Care For Me And To Teach Manners To Me? You Didn't Pay Attention To Me After The First Week Or So, But I Spent All My Time Waiting For You To Love Me.

I Died Today.
Love, Your Puppy


----------



## lish91883 (Nov 2, 2006)

Poems like this break my heart because they are so true.....


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)




----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

So sad, so true. And so preventable. 
It makes me want to cry when I think about the Christmas puppies who are going to suffer the same fate.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

This is so sad, but unfortunately it happens so much. People get a dog and they don't even make an effort to give it a chance to be the good dog that they wanted.


----------



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

This made me tear up


----------



## mommyof1 (Sep 22, 2008)

This is soooo sad. I try not to think about how many puppies actually have to go throught his each year. If only puppies could talk..


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

That is very sad, I too teared up reading it.


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

So very true, and very sad...
Danni you should have put a sticky do not read while your at work..

Sobbing like a baby after reading this.

This should be posted every where, just maybe one person would read it and it would make a difference in one life..


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

It happens so often because the people who dump all these animals (not just dogs) do not think of the animal as a sentient being. Who taught them this? Was it someone who thinks the same of some people who are not like them? 

I knew a scientist who told me once that after killing a gerbil by breaking it's neck, after that zillionth gerbil she suddenly had an epiphany, that it was painful for the gerbil. She was in her thirties when she had this epiphany. How could that be? I knew that before I could talk! 

I think it is a reflection on our values a society that this holocaust goes on and most people on the street are not even aware of it! Every day I'm telling people, 'oh yes, they're the 3rd most abandoned animal after cats and dogs, why the local shelter puts down 3,000 cats a year, about 1,800 dogs, etc.' and people HAVE NO IDEA! They should publish it in the local paper of every county how many animals are killed (euthanasia is when you put to sleep a sick or injured animal, putting to sleep a healthy animal is just killing) in every county of this nation!

But what's worse to me is that there are so many people who are total snots about dogs/cats/other animals in shelters who feel these animals really are garbage because they paid hundreds or thousands for *their* animal and so these mixes or puppy mill pups at the shelter really have no intrinsic value - that materialistic, snot-nosed mentality is pervasive in every aspect of our society. It is all me, me, me and what is best for me, how can I look out for number one and screw the whole rest of the world.

Sorry, I better log off now. Had a bad day. Went to pull some hopeless creatures out of a shelter today and the staff at the shelter had named one of them "Vick" and I looked at the girl (who had named him that) and said, "oh we'll be changing that right away, we don't like that name." She didn't know why. I had to explain it. Unbelievable.


----------

